# Ontario, Canada LF: Black Sand Like the old 3M quartz



## love-my-fish (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi Everyone, I'm looking for *Black Sand* like the *Old 3M Quartz* (S & T grade) that you can no longer BUY for a few years now. Even after tons of research and calls i'm still no further ahead so i thought I would make a posting on here and tax other good hobbyiest resources. I've even seen an article in Cichlid-forum before but it doesn't really help much for people in *Ontario*, Canada.

I have tons of the black blasting sand and so forth (very cheap and easily attainable) . That stuff is great but even at a number 12 grit I still find it is still to fine for me.

For those of you that are familiar with black quartz & 3M then you know what i'm talking about.

Please let me know if you have any for sale, If you know where it can be purchased, or have any leads whatsoever to find this Quartz material. I have written to spectraquartz, estes and other companies and no one will respond.

Thank-you everyone for any tips/leads or product you have to sell.....I'm hoping to post this information to Canadian Forums as well as global forums to help others in finding quartz material..... :thumb:

Cheers!!!
sheldon


----------



## Malvos (May 7, 2011)

You might want to try the Ottawa Valley Aquarium Society forums too, a smaller community but maybe closer to home for you.


----------



## love-my-fish (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks Malvos, I'm actually on a lot of local forums as well. I think a lot of people have given up trying to find similiar material but i'm driven to find it... just so hard in Canada. If we could simply find some vendors it would be great. Most pool places won't even respond to emails when you ask them if you could buy the quartz or if they could give you some contacts.. They don't realize that maybe someday someone might be actually looking for some pool or flooring projects to be done.... A little word goes a long way sometime...

Thanks for the tip, i will check out the forum...

Cheers!!!!


----------



## jsaunsnp (Jul 14, 2008)

http://www.holeyrockoftexas.com/index_files/Page6721.htm


----------



## love-my-fish (Nov 26, 2009)

jsaunsnp said:


> http://www.holeyrockoftexas.com/index_files/Page6721.htm


HI jsaunsnp, Thanks for posting this link, I have written to them hoping they might Know some vendors in canada or something because i'm sure shipping would be a fortune up to ontario so i'm hoping this will be relevant to my and others searches.

Have you dealt with them or something?
tks
Sheldon


----------



## love-my-fish (Nov 26, 2009)

Sent an email to them and they responded within 15 minutes..Wow, very impressed, Unfortunately they did not have information for Canada and have never shipped up here before. So my search continues.. Very impressed with the shipping prices and product prices though,,, May just make an order someday if i can't find some local sources in Canada....

sheldon


----------



## jsaunsnp (Jul 14, 2008)

Hey,

Sorry for the slow response, been a long week. I did deal with them for some holey rock but saw this product and thought it looked nice. They are a great company and their service was second to none. Just like you they emailed me back in less then 10 minutes I think, and were very reasonable for shipping rock.

Hope your able to locate what your looking. **** your from Canada can't you just grind up hockey pucks? =)

Just out of curiosity whats the general difference in shipping prices? I guess I have never shipped to or from Canada but I didn't realize it was that much more or that some companies didn't even do it.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

When you buy a bag of sand from a local retailer, the shipping cost is included. When you ship one item, outside of regular shipping channels used by the company, the price can be very high because of the weight and extra handling.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Sheldon, it seems you are looking for fine gravel rather than sand. I'm not sure where the line is that differentiates the two, but you might want to take a look down at the beach in Whitby. You may find a suitable size there at no cost, although it won't be black.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Spectraquartz is the direct replacement for Colorquartz. I don't know if they have any distributors in Canada but you can check their website for info.


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

maybe this can help,dont know anything about them, worth a try?
http://www.hovertrowel.com/aggregates.html#3m


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

theres one in downsview that carries the 3m quartz.
however i dont remeber where it was and i no longer have their info.


----------



## love-my-fish (Nov 26, 2009)

BillD said:


> Sheldon, it seems you are looking for fine gravel rather than sand. I'm not sure where the line is that differentiates the two, but you might want to take a look down at the beach in Whitby. You may find a suitable size there at no cost, although it won't be black.


Heh Bill, Thanks for responding. Actually know it's smaller then gravel actually. I took your recommendations about the bathe and McClellan place and bought the blasting sand.. The product is great but the only issue i find is that it sticks to magnets in my drain pump i use for water changes. So i'm a little bit worried about that and how it might be impacting my aqua clears.....

The quartz does not stick to the magnets....


----------



## love-my-fish (Nov 26, 2009)

Deeda said:


> Spectraquartz is the direct replacement for Colorquartz. I don't know if they have any distributors in Canada but you can check their website for info.


Thanks Deeda, I will try them again. I have written to them but they have failed to respond to any of my emails. I'll send them this thread next time so that they might see there is interest in this product. Appreciate the tip though.

sheldon


----------



## love-my-fish (Nov 26, 2009)

newforestrob said:


> maybe this can help,dont know anything about them, worth a try?
> http://www.hovertrowel.com/aggregates.html#3m


thank-you newforestrob, I will definitely give them a call and see what i can find out... if it's worthwhile i will post here.....


----------



## love-my-fish (Nov 26, 2009)

mel_cp6 said:


> theres one in downsview that carries the 3m quartz.
> however i dont remember where it was and i no longer have their info.


well then Mel  thanks for letting me know that, do you ever by any chance drive by the area...? If you do and can grab the addy it would be great... company name also....

sheldon


----------



## love-my-fish (Nov 26, 2009)

For all the folks in ontario reading this, I may have found a source for the Quartz.. I'm going to be checking them out over the next 2 or 3 weeks. Will post once i get details and add the particulars.


----------

